
Ask HN: As a front end developer, how can I charge by value? - firsttimefl
Looks like you shouldn&#x27;t charge hourly or by time since that&#x27;s not fair to you or your client (conflict of interest).  And instead, you should charge by value.<p>How can I determine my value as a front end developer? I build custom single page applications that work like native-applications in the browser.
======
lilcarlyung
Value pricing is very difficult when it comes to consulting and freelancing.
Who and how does one decide the value. How does one measure it in terms of
output? Scope? Feature changes and bugs? Charging by the hour makes some of
these problems easier and is probably therefore more common.

